#  Krankenpflege >   Schmerzen nach OP und Krankengymnastik >

## Nobse

Hallo liebe Mitstreiter ,
Ich hatte vor 9 Tagen eine Schulter Arthroskopie wo bei mir der Schleimbeutel entfernt wurde und das Labrum geglättet wurde . 
Nach anfänglichen schmerzen war ich am Montag nach der ersten KG richtig schmerzfrei in fast jeder Bewegung . 
Gestern früh ging es mir richtig gut und ich war völlig euphorisch,bis ich dann gestern früh zur 2ten KG gegangen bin. 
Ich habe der Physiotherapeutin von meiner Freude erzählt so das sie noch nen Zahn zugelegt hat . 
Alles Übung die ich mit dem gestreckten Arm gegen ihren Wiederstand machen sollte. 
Obwohl ich sagte das es jetzt langsam schmerzt hat sie den Druck noch erhöht und sagte da kann nichts kaputt gehen.
Okay .
Gestern Abend dann schmerzen in der Schulter und heute morgen habe ich schmerzhaftes knacken unter dem Schulterdach beim heben des Armes . 
Kann es sein das durch die KG wieder was kaputt gegangen ist  :Huh?:  
Gruß Nobse

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Nobse, 
kann sein, daß das Labrum eingerissen ist. Möglicherweise hat sich auch eines der Bänder oder eine Muskelsehne verkeilt. Deshalb das Knacken. Erzähl mal am besten dem Arzt davon. Wenn die Schmerzen nicht weggehen, ist es sinnvoll, noch mal zu untersuchen. 
Gruß Christiane

----------

